#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-23
<Takyoji> Hah; I never knew there were televisions that run on Linux. xP
<kermit> Takyoji: you need powerful open source free software to impliment cutting edge DRM.
<Takyoji> Such wonderful irony, isn't it. xP
<kermit> this is why there's GPLv3, and we need a new OS that's GPLv3
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> And the reason that Linux can't jump to v3 of the GPL is because some contributors don't agree to it, correct?
<kermit> not so much that some dont, just htat htere's so many to get to
<kermit> but, statisticly, probably a few wouldnt
<kermit> if it was only a few, someone else could just  write replacement code
<kermit> i think its more about having to contact everyone and just organizing it, since Linus personally isnt interested in it.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-24
<Takyoji> So I have a TV tuner card that acts as a typical video input device (therefore is identified as a webcam in pretty much any program) and I only get sound by bridging a connection from the audio output of my TV tuner card to the Line in connector on my motherboard. Therefore the audio and video are completely separate. Any ideas for a reasonable capture application with a preview, that can persist for like an hour or so (just
<Takyoji> as long as there's sufficient storage)?
<kermit> mencoder
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I don't know about the preview part, but I've used ffmpeg for recording from webcam.  It lets you set video and audio device independently.
<Takyoji> Any idea how I'd figure out which file in /dev is for line-in?
<tonyyarusso> redirect urandom to it and see if it hurts?
<Takyoji> I mean for which feed is input from the Line In port. xP
 * Takyoji wonders how many others have used this before: http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-25
<Takyoji> Oh joy; apparently some instructor of some college is exclusively forcing a friend of mine to only submit their work as an Office Open XML spreadsheet with no other formats allowed.
<kermit> Takyoji: cool
<Takyoji> No, you read that wrong.
<kermit> not cool?
<Takyoji> Office Open XML = OOXML
<Takyoji> Also known as MOOXML
<kermit> ohh
<kermit> dyslexicia!
<Takyoji> They probably named it like that for that reason.
<kermit> haha
<kermit> fortunately open office can export to that, right?
<Takyoji> I think only the ISO-approved version of it
<kermit> i've noticed a huge amount of colleges seem to be more like software/media resellers, requiring you to buy all sorts of very expensive content
<kermit> i've heard they even intentionally dont tell you what books you need for the course unless you physically visit the bookstore that sells them
<kermit> and i'm sure they get kickbacks or donations from those content providers
<kermit> the fact that they're even still using printed material while calling themselves higher learning institutions should be enough of a hint
 * Takyoji pulls up his sleeves and writes ragemail.
 * Takyoji sends multi-page long ragemail
<Takyoji> No, I wrote it formally and seldom said Microsoft; and didn't even refer to OpenOffice.org at all
<Takyoji> and reasserted that it wasn't anything as a personal attack or criticism.
<kermit> so is office open xml actually open?
 * Takyoji tinkers around on OSGrid
<kermit> Takyoji: whats that? their about page 'has not been set up yet'
<Takyoji> This: http://www.osgrid.org/
<kermit> yes, thats what i was refering to
<Takyoji> It's a virtual sim that runs on the open source OpenSim server software
<Takyoji> Like SecondLife, but no vendor lockin
<kermit> fun
<Takyoji> The viewers are derived from the SecondLife viewers
<kermit> with the popularity of secondlife, i'm surprised htere still arent common VR headsets
<Takyoji> heh
<Takyoji> The fluidity of things in SecondLife are a bit bleh
<kermit> a couple of ipods should be enough.. they even have the motion sensors in them already.
<kermit> i've only played briefly
<kermit> http://www.i-glassesstore.com/i-3d.html
<Takyoji> Wasn't there a Slashdot article implying VR headsets cause sight issues?
<tonyyarusso> ha, someone else awake
<Takyoji> Yes, at 3:58am
<Takyoji> I've been awake at these hours recently
 * tonyyarusso has work at 9 too
<Takyoji> Bonus news: I'll be flipping burgers for money in 2 days.
<tonyyarusso> haha
<Takyoji> At least it's not freaking McDonalds.
<tonyyarusso> My brother was at DQ this summer
<Takyoji> My mother is the manager of the local Dairy Queen
<Takyoji> for many many years now
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-26
<Takyoji> Is there a straightforward way of accepting specific SSL/TLS certificates system-wide?
<Takyoji> that aren't signed by a trusted CA
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Yes, but darned if I'm going to remember it right now.
<KB1JWQ> Hmm.
<netbook> .mmH
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-27
<Takyoji> So for coaxial power connectors; Is the polarity typically: inside is +, outside is -?
<Takyoji> Because I've noticed opposite polarities on some of my power transformers
<kermit> its not +/- its signal/ground
<kermit> er n/m you said power..
<kermit> its not standard, i've had multi purpose supplies and there's always a way to toggle the polarity
<kermit> i think its usually + on the inside though
<buzzygirl> Hi, can someone assist me with a sound issue?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-28
<_diablo> 3 minutes is no where near enough time for me to nice something like that... :(
<kermit> emma: welcome to minnesota!  how long are you staying?
<Takyoji> I have a quick ramble:
<Takyoji> Why does it seems that every technical college or whatever only teaches ASP.NET for web development, and MS SQL server for DB deployment, and that their own website is stupidly ColdFusion on IIS?
<Takyoji> ColdFusion on IIS; just to show off how much money they like blowing off for their website.
<Takyoji> most likely with some enterprise level pricing of MS SQL Server
<Takyoji> DCTC is that way, ITT Tech is that way, I could probably find numerous more.
<kermit> Takyoji: they're trying to get students jobs at large corporations, which are more MS oriented.  i guess MS does have a lot of features oriented around very large businesses that *nix doesnt.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-25
<rlaager> tonyyarusso: ping
<tonyyarusso> rlaager: pong
<Takyoji[laptop]> poing
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-26
<Mossjr> Good Morning Evryone!!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-27
<Takyoji> Anyone know of a decent box like Boxee or Roku or similar with analog output?
<Soda1357> Good Morning everyone!!
<Soda1357> Northern Minnesota here
<Soda1357> 36/M
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-08-26
<wickedpz> hey
<wickedpz> Checkout the work weve done to my sixties Oldsmobile Toronado: http://postimage.org/gallery/bsnh5k8/
